# Transmisor FM + RDS



## CsDFiV (Jun 2, 2011)

hola queria consultarles acerca de un transmisor FM con el cual pueda inyectar una señal RDS porque puedo decodificarla pero no se como emitirla, es decir he leido sobre la construccion de un transmisor FM y el receptor RDS pero no logro hacer un emisor FM con RDS donde puntualmente necesito emitir la señal de RDS el audio no me interesa solo los datos.
Gracias. Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mirá esta hoja de datos:
http://www.pira.cz/rds/mrds192.pdf


----------



## CsDFiV (Jun 2, 2011)

Gracias por contestar, ahora corregime si estoy equivocado, segun lo que lei a partir de este integrado comunicado con un microcontrolador por ejemplo por medio de I2C puedo transformar el dato del PIC a un RDS el cual emitira la señal por medio del DAC señal que tengo que inyectarle al transmisor FM que yo diseñe?
Si no es asi entonces estoy un poco perdido, si me podes explicar como tngo que acoplarlo al emisor de radio seria de gran ayuda. Agradezco tu tiempo paciencia. Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tal cual, por SCL/SDA entran los datos. El integrado genera la subportadora y los datos correspondientes y la salida (en el ejemplo de la figura 6.1 J2) se mezcla con el audio de la misma forma que la subportadora de 19 kHz (del estéreo) a la entrada del modulador de FM.


----------



## CsDFiV (Jun 2, 2011)

perfecto entonces quedaria de la siguiente manera

PIC ---I2C---> MRDS192 ---> entrada del modulador FM que si no me equivoco seria donde por ejemplo en el emisor mas basico es el microfono que le suprimis el mismo y le sacas la resistencia de polarizacion, ahi tendria que ir la salida del IC?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 2, 2011)

Sí, tal cual. Si usás un mezclador, no sería necesario quitar el micrófono.


----------



## CsDFiV (Jun 2, 2011)

logico, gracias por tu ayuda. A medida que avance en el tema posteo los planos y el diseño. Saludos.


----------



## CsDFiV (Jun 2, 2011)

A todo esto, tenes idea donde puedo conseguir el MRDS192 en argentina? o como lo puedo conseguir en su defecto.


----------



## CsDFiV (Jun 7, 2011)

Alguien que tenga alguna informacion de como conseguir el MRDS192 en Argentina sera agradecida, por otra parte si existe alguna otra manera de realizar un codificador RDS bienvenido sea porque se me esta complicando la existencia a pesar de que ese integrado es lo que necesitaria.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

La misma fábrica te los envía:
http://pira.cz/shop/


----------

